# Scope mounts for AR rifle plus sight question.



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings guys. I asked this question in a previous thread on this forum but figured I would start my own. My question is regard to scope mounts. I currently have a Stag with a Walther PS22 Red Dot sight (excellent and less than 100 bucks $59.99 on MIdway) but I was thinking of mounting an older Redfield 3x9 scope that I have for yote hunting. I am sure it depends on the shooter but do most of you guys have the "high" or "extra high" scope mounts for your AR rifle? I can't figure out if I need the high or extra high mounts my Walther red dot sight sits about an inch above the rail so I was going for an extra high mount. Any opinions on this would be great. Also how many of you guys who use the AR rifle for yotes use red dot sights instead of a scope?

Merry Christmas!

Friar


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

With the bore in line with the stock there is need to raise the scope higher to get the line of sight right. With a regular rifle the barrel is above your line of sight and thus lower scope mounts.


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks knapper I think I will go with the extra high mounts and see how they work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Read my reply to your post in the other thread. If you have rings that will work with your picatinny rail buy the mini risers (amazon)


----------

